# Need a tech wizard! Help!



## Vaz (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm posting this on my phone as I fear I may have broken my laptop.

The other night I spilt tea over the keys, I wiped it dry and dried it out, but quite a few of the keys don't work or are unresponsive.
The laptop itself powers on and chargers, so I'm just wondering if it's a problem with the keys?

If so is this fixable? And how much would a repair like this cost?

Or maybe I'd be better just buying a new one.

Thanks. Vaz.


----------



## Mirannan (Feb 21, 2016)

It's fixable, but will probably need a professional to do it - if only because specialised tools are often needed. It entails removing the keyboard and either cleaning it (might work!) or replacing it. Whether it's worth doing depends on how old your laptop is. 

It is also possible that the keyboard isn't actually dry yet. Mild warming (airing cupboard or similar, maybe) might help.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you very much for your helpful reply. I'll give the airing cupboard a shot tonight and if no joy will take it to a repair shop tomorrow 

Thank you

Vaz


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 21, 2016)

Black tea can be OK, Milk is a problem and needs cleaned off. I'm on third keyboard on one laptop (quite cheap if you search) because I wore through some key tops typing (April 2002 purchase).


----------



## Vaz (Feb 21, 2016)

Sadly it was tea with milk.

So the problem is just the keyboard itself? That's a relief, it shouldn't cost too much to fix hopefully.

Thanks guys.

Vaz


----------



## Mirannan (Feb 21, 2016)

Vaz said:


> Sadly it was tea with milk.
> 
> So the problem is just the keyboard itself? That's a relief, it shouldn't cost too much to fix hopefully.
> 
> ...



The answer to that is - maybe. I would think most repairers would take the machine apart to find out what's wrong and report back to you, incidentally.


----------



## Mad Alice (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you use the vacuum attachment on it yet? A can of forced air??  

The keys are either part of a single rubber film tray or a rubber attachment of one per  key. It sounds a bit gummed under. The keys can be lifted up a bit to clean. Out. Try turning IIT upside down with a flannel between the keyboard and the screen and giving it a good shake once.to dislodge sediment.
But really you can get a USB plug in replacement keyboard for almost nothing.. No need to run for another right away.


----------



## Vaz (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks Alice, I have gave it a good clean and left it in the airing cupboard overnight. I had no idea you could get a USB keyboard, I think I will pick one up rather than paying for a repair as the rest of the laptop does seem fine.

Thanks, vaz


----------



## J Riff (Feb 22, 2016)

Take it apart, but only if you have the right tools, and be sure to find a youTube disassembly of your model. Sometimes the keyboard can be separated from the top. If not, it's a much longer job. Really, you may only have to remove the plastic bit above the keyboard... using a guitar pick or 'spudger'. Very easy if you don't have to come in from the rear. No special tools. Look up yer exact model and follow the step-by-step.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 22, 2016)

It's called ... the spetzel. No. The.. dang, there is a name for the plastic strip that runs along above the keyboard... just below the screen but on the main body of the PC... it's... the Spaxzel... the Spingle, the bit that covers the inverter... the BEZEL!!
 If you can pop off the Bezel, and lift up the keyboard (may be two small screws) you're in business.


----------



## Mad Alice (Feb 23, 2016)

I


Vaz said:


> Thanks Alice, I have gave it a good clean and left it in the airing cupboard overnight. I had no idea you could get a USB keyboard, I think I will pick one up rather than paying for a repair as the rest of the laptop does seem fine.
> 
> Thanks, vaz


I can't stand to seriously type on the laptop keyboard for long periods of time so I have a standard desktop keyboard plugged into the USB.  
(This way when I spill tea all over that keyboard, no harm done..)
BTW, Vaz? You can plug in a monitor external to your laptop as well.
One of my school friends was a bit clumsy, and had external keyboard, monitor, disc drive, card reader, antenna, speakers, camera..etc., By the time senior year was rolling around. All was well until one day the prof said to bring our laptops into the lab. She showed up with a giant rolly case jammed with gear.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 23, 2016)

I have externals at home for writing and whatnot. But, usually if liquid goes in from the topside of a laptop it won't fry the Mobo, unless it finds one of the holes that lead down past the metal plate separating the keyboard. You can actually replace a laptop keyboard in two shakes, if you can find the right one, but good luck there.


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 24, 2016)

Vaz said:


> I had no idea you could get a USB keyboard


I've _always_ used a USB keyboard (and a USB mouse, for that matter) with my laptops. They're fine, as long as one doesn't expect to use one's laptop on one's lap (or other places with limitations on the size and/or positioning of flat surfaces).


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 24, 2016)

Mad Alice said:


> She showed up with a giant rolly case jammed with gear.


My kind of human.


----------



## Quacking_Duck (Feb 27, 2016)

I've replaced several laptop keyboards.  Purchase replacement keyboard from eBay.  Remove bezel, remove keyboard, unplug two flat connectors, connect two flat connectors from new keyboard, screw new keyboard in, replace bezel.

Post manufacturer and model # for more detailed help.  Keyboards usually cost about $10.00.  The suggestion re: Youtube was exactly right.  First thing to realize is that you are not the 1st person to dump beverage into a laptop, and if others have had the problem, someone has documented the solution, somewhere.  It's about finding it.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Feb 27, 2016)

Back your machine up asap. There"s always a chance some liquid got past the keyboard. It may be in there growing mold or corrosion.Back it up anyway and often.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't know if it might work with a laptop - but apparantly mobile phones that have been soaked can often be fixed, by leaving them covered in rice for a day or so, as the rice helps absorb the moisture, so maybe try leaving the laptop's keyboard covered in rice for a bit, doing so should not damage it further but might fix the problem.


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 10, 2016)

Caledfwlch said:


> by leaving them covered in rice for a day or so


Does it help if one feels like a bit of a pudding for allowing one's mobile phone to get soaked in the first place...?


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Mar 11, 2016)

Caledfwlch said:


> I don't know if it might work with a laptop - but apparantly mobile phones that have been soaked can often be fixed, by leaving them covered in rice for a day or so, as the rice helps absorb the moisture, so maybe try leaving the laptop's keyboard covered in rice for a bit, doing so should not damage it further but might fix the problem.



You would be fishing it out from the keys for the rest of your life.
And the chances are at least one would lodge under a key and stop it working altogether.
Better to buy some desiccant packs.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Mar 11, 2016)

TheEndIsNigh said:


> You would be fishing it out from the keys for the rest of your life.
> And the chances are at least one would lodge under a key and stop it working altogether.
> Better to buy some desiccant packs.



I know Rice is small, but I didn't think it was small enough to fit in the miniscule gaps of a laptop keyboard - a normal size, PC Keyboard yes, but not a laptop.


----------



## Caledfwlch (Mar 11, 2016)

Ursa major said:


> Does it help if one feels like a bit of a pudding for allowing one's mobile phone to get soaked in the first place...?



Well, I suspect Rice Pudding would not help


----------



## J Riff (Mar 12, 2016)

The keys pop on and off, often, and there's this stuff called kleenex.


----------

